# Gaslow Cylinder, I have an 11Kg No 1 and I NEED a 6Kg one



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just changed MH's and sadly I am unable to get 2 x 11Kg gaslow bottles in the locker on my new one.

But I can get a 6Kg and an 11kg one in. So one of my 11Kg's has to go

If YOU have a 6Kg Number 1 cylinder and want an 11kg No. 1 cylinder get in touch. PM or email [email protected]

The one I wish to exchange is the sort that can be just used on its own. i.e. it has a SINGLE (not double) inlet connection and an outlet tap.

I will be keeping the double inlet jobby so I can connect the 6Kg alongside it. It can of course also be used with a 6Kg Number 2 cylinder !!

The below link will show you the cylinder I have to swap (but mine does not have the contents gauge!!)
http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/Gaslow_11kg_Refillable_Cylinder_.html

I live in Weymouth right on the sunny south coast and will be at Dover 0n 13/14th September.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'm assuming my reply wasn't of help in your other Gaslow thread so won't bother repeating it here.

Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pete

I have yet to try that route, just thought I would see if anyone here wanted to do a swop first!!

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*odd*

Very Odd,

I did post a reply, wonder what had happened. Have you duplicated the post?.

We have a 6kG. Not bothered about having an 11kG (We have a 14kG next to that). The 6kG is a reserve tank.

But if it helps you out, I will swap with you.

Trev.


----------

